# offshore boat rod



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

thinking of getting the uglystik tiger spinning rod
at 6'6" or 7'0" feet medium action for offshore bottom fishing. now i see this Daiwa Beefstik boat rod at 1/2 the price while getting good reviews.
my question is do any1 know the rep of the Daiwa rod and which 1 between the 2 rods mentioned would you prefer


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

Beefsticks are as heavy as a brick, ugly stick tiger is pretty light, if your going to be fishing with it all day go with the tiger


----------



## finfinder (Sep 17, 2004)

With those choices I'd take the 6'6" Ugly stick.
I've never liked the Beef Sticks.


----------

